# Question gas water heater



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Does anyone know how far you can run natural gas water heater vent. No power vent. It's approx 10' horizontal run. Then 90* up and out chimney. Might be to far.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

vinpadalino said:


> Does anyone know how far you can run natural gas water heater vent. No power vent. It's approx 10' horizontal run. Then 90* up and out chimney. Might be to far.


Question is, what other alpplaince tied to it and how tall the chimmney its self? How many btus total?


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Question is, what other alpplaince tied to it and how tall the chimmney its self? How many btus total?


No other appliances. 50 gal Bradford white. Chimney approx 10' high.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

vinpadalino said:


> No other appliances. 50 gal Bradford white. Chimney approx 10' high.


That's it?? Old brick and motar chimeny or steel pipe?? Oversized chimney are just as bad as no chimeny


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Diameter of the chimney? Lined?


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Steel pipe. I think 6-7" going up and out. I gotta go there tomorrow


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

vinpadalino said:


> Steel pipe. I think 6-7" going up and out. I gotta go there tomorrow


What's there now?? How the draft of whatever is there??


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Sh!t, I don't have my code books at the house. Even with a z-vent, it may be too long. Look into an inducer on top of the chimney if nobody gets at their code book.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> Sh!t, I don't have my code books at the house. Even with a z-vent, it may be too long. Look into an inducer on top of the chimney if nobody gets at their code book.


Same here..


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

10' horiz. then 10' vert.? You'll need at the least a Type-B vent (double wall). By code, chimneys have to be lined.

How many BTU's is the appliance? Need to know that in order to size the flue pipe. In my gas code book, I'm looking at Table 504.2(3) *Single appliance, Category I, Type-B vent* into a *masonry chimney*. And the chimney has to be of a minimum internal area in square inches.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> 10' horiz. then 10' vert.? You'll need at the least a Type-B vent (double wall). By code, chimneys have to be lined.
> 
> How many BTU's is the appliance? Need to know that in order to size the flue pipe. In my gas code book, I'm looking at Table 504.2(3) *Single appliance, Category I, Type-B vent* into a *masonry chimney*. And the chimney has to be of a minimum internal area in square inches.


For some reason I read it as 10' horizontal and 90' up. Maybe he meant 90 degrees? Well, single story would be pie and no problems. I would hate to say anything more without a code book.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> For some reason I read it as 10' horizontal and 90' up. Maybe he meant 90 degrees? Well, single story would be pie and no problems. I would hate to say anything more without a code book.


 







I think you're right; I just re-read his post. I think he does mean 90' up (vertical).


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

He said 90* which I believe to mean 90°


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

For proper draft, it's usually 75% of the chimneys height but your code or standards may vary.


----------



## GWPlumbing (Feb 27, 2013)

In the old dats (I'm gettin kinda old, 38 yrs in trade) it used to be a horizontal distance 75% of length of total height of vertical venting.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

GWPlumbing said:


> In the old dats (I'm gettin kinda old, 38 yrs in trade) it used to be a horizontal distance 75% of length of total height of vertical venting.



An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, years in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## GWPlumbing (Feb 27, 2013)

That's odd. I did the intro thing. I'll try do it again


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

GWPlumbing said:


> That's odd. I did the intro thing. I'll try do it again


It is not here. People can tell.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

GWPlumbing said:


> That's odd. I did the intro thing. I'll try do it again


Nope, been sniffing around..


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

I did not get the job. But thanks anyway for the input.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

vinpadalino said:


> I did not get the job. But thanks anyway for the input.


Sorry to hear. So, what was the height?


----------

